# Pig hunting



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thinking about trying a pig hunt somewhere in ohio on public land. Don't know anything about it or if it'd be worth booking lodging for me and a couple guys. Any input?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Zaleski state forest, I hear....don't know anything more about it....and On Narrows rd in South Bloomingville there is public that used to have them....I forget the name of the area....used to be 201 & 202 but there is a specific name for it now....along salt creek kust in the Northern part of Vinton county....chase some my way


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here we go again......


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks. I guess my question is do people regularly kill wild pigs anywhere in ohio? I know they don't up here around me.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> Here we go again......





Khersh88 said:


> Thanks. I guess my question is do people regularly kill wild pigs anywhere in ohio? I know they don't up here around me.


Khersh88,
What "here we go again" is about, is there are a silly amount of people searching for a place to hunt wild hogs. There are wild hogs in Ohio, but the "herd" or groups of them are few and far between.

I've read about someone hunting wild hogs in a particular area (on other Ohio base hunting forums) and have made several calls to the GWs of those counties. Usually, what I get back from the GW is there were a few, but nothing like what was being reported.

I've traveled from my home county of Allen to Vinton, Hocking, Jackson and Washington counties...which is 3 1/2 or more hours away. A few times I got lucky and found some private landowners that could give me some direction to wild hogs. Even when I did find those landowners, I spent the entire day acquiring permission and getting specific directions to the locations of the wild hogs.
* Bottom Line: You're going to put in a lot of leg work to find wild hogs and a place to hunt them. In my opinion, unless you're in a neighboring county, it is NOT worth the time and effort spent.

When wild hogs get any hunting pressure, they'll become nocturnal and make it nearly impossible to hunt them.

If this sound depressing or detouring, it is what it is, because I've been there and done that. Hunted them in Vinton county on private property and seen 2 hogs. The brush was thick and the hogs were fast, so I didn't even get close to getting a shot...and this was in March.

Good luck! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's what I'm looking for and what I figured ha ha thank you


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I live in Vinton County and know of 2 being killed here in the last decade. They have no home range they just move around. Im 2 miles from salt creek. Its really a crap shoot. Most that are killed by chance when guys are just running quads or right place right time scenarios. Other than high fence the odds of killing one on a purposeful hunt are nil.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

